# Kelly Style Handlebars



## Denver Razorback (Oct 31, 2013)

I saw these handlebars in a buddies garage today.  They look like a small version of the Kelly handlebars but for a kids bike.  Do you guys recognize them or have any information about where they might be used?  Thanks!  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 31, 2013)

Good chance they came off a 1920s or earlier tricycle, or even a sidewalk bike of the same era. I see the marks where the collar bolt would tighten against the stem at different heights.

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 31, 2013)

Cute bars!


----------



## Denver Razorback (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!  I might buy or do a trade for them.  What do you guys think would be a fair price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buisky (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a tricycle that is around 1900 that has those bars on it. Pretty neat for a tricycle. Ron


----------



## tailhole (Nov 1, 2013)

*Get em!*

Better get those Jones!


----------

